# ISP's with unlimited plans in Mumbai, Chembur Area



## ninadb (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi 

Presently I  am on MTNL which is getting worse by the day. It works but with low speeds. Even youtube at 360p sometimes buffers and there  is automatic disconnection for 5 minutes twice or thrice a day (hurts when you are working).

I am looking out for some good ISP's for broadband in Chembur area (near Station).

Any suggestions are welcome

Thanks
Ninad


----------



## gavnit (Jan 17, 2016)

Best alternative for adsl connection is to call your cable operator about net service.


----------

